# Equipment Question



## tasteny (May 3, 2010)

Hello All, 
First time here on Chef Talk actually posting....I am FINALLY opening my cake shop and I'm over the moon excited about it.  However, I'm equipment shopping and was hoping for some feedback on brands.  I know BLODGETT is a no brainer (for gas convection oven) however there is a significant price difference b/t that  other brands such as BAKERS PRIDE.  Any thoughts?   I know buying @ auction is an option as well but even so I would like to know if you have had any experience w/ brands other than BLODGETT.  I've only worked w/ BLODGETT in the past but now that I'm shopping w/ my own money I am doing some price comparing.  

Would love opinions.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!

Corina


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Blogett is a workhorse  but I have also used South Bend and Vulcan which were all good. Try and get one where ityhas a switch to turn fan off. If possible buy used as depreciation on equipment is unbelievable., worse then a car. Good luck


----------



## tasteny (May 3, 2010)

Thank you Ed!  I am scared about used b/c I feel like anyone can clean up a piece of equipment and make it look perfect.  I guess my fear is I'll save money upfront then wind up pouring money into it to fix it in a year.  Then again, the price on the new equipment is CRAZY.  I have heard of South Bend, I'm going to look into that as well.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

I was wondering where you're opening your cake shop? I'm just assuming its somewhere in new york from your username, and would love to visit it once its up and running if it is located in new york.


----------



## tasteny (May 3, 2010)

I'd love to have you!!  I'm opening on Long Island in Syosset.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifBLOGETT is the best, If you buy a used one check and see if the fan motor has been replaced if so you are good to go. That is what costs the most to have replaced. Also HOBART is your best mixer.It may cost more but you will only have to buy it one time./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Blodgett has the best warranty on doors--which is the part that gets the most abuse on a convection oven.

When buying at Auctions.....caveat emporium and all that.
1) You can't test or try out the equipment
2) You have no warranty or return policy--which you usually get when you buy 2nd hand through a dealer.
3) There are good deals out there, but you have to kow what you want, how much you're willing to spend.

Most gas equipment in N.America is built to Cave-man standards--when you campare it to European gas equipment. For this reason, it is easy to repair and parts are easy to obtain. _I didn't say it was cheap to repair_, but easy. Usually buying 2nd hand or at an auction is a good risk when it comes to gas equipment. _*NEVER*_ buy used refrigeration equipment unless someone in your family is a refrigeration expert.

Hobart mixers are built like a Sherman tank. Again, not very high-tech, but built to last and again, easy to repair and to obtain parts for.

Know your prices when you go to auctions ie: What's the price for a box of new 18 x 26 sheet pans vs the auction price, price for new Hotel pans and the like. Auctions are great places to pick up any _*non-mechanical*_ items: Go nuts on sheet pans, bowls, sinks, shelving, racks, ingredient bins, furniture, etc. It's easy to see if the item is broken, or it isn't.

Good luck


----------



## tasteny (May 3, 2010)

Wow, what a wealth of knowledge.  Thanks for all the info!!  I appreciate it and will keep you posted.  
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

From a strictly business stand point, I have always been a fan of buying used unless it is a piece of equipment that you ABSOLUTELY HAVE to have for some reason (space issues, coolness factor, etc...)

Its ironic to me that the three nicest, most productive and efficient restaurants I've done pastry in have had the worst ovens. I worked in a dessert restaurant whose only ovens had ovens with a 50° difference between cold spot and hot spot. And these were convection!

I guess my point is that even if you buy a total lemon at auction, and end up replacing it after a year, it still might make more sense than paying outrageous amounts for a new one. Plus, if you save that extra $1000, thats less overhead you have to worry about when money is the tightest.

Good Luck with the bakery!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Igannon said:


> I guess my point is that even if you buy a total lemon at auction, and end up replacing it after a year, it still might make more sense than paying outrageous amounts for a new one. Plus, if you save that extra $1000, thats less overhead you have to worry about when money is the tightest.


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

You certainly have 20 years on me... And its very possible that I've gotten pretty lucky with the used equipment that I've worked with.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Hello, you may want to looking into the Middelby Marshall company. They own just about every oven company known to mankind. A quick google will give you the website. Dont look away from the imports, great service and warranties,for a lot less. I find the old standby's are not easy to get wiring diagrams, part manuals and such.The resource centers on the websites do not provide this level of information. Look at HVAC websites many questions on them about kitchen equipment. For the auction piece I.E. Ebay,search the equipment manufacture website for a service tech near the location of the equipment. It's about $150.00 for a test, well worth it on hard to find capital dollars. If you are going with 3 phase make sure you have it. Convertors are about 500.00 and over engineer the horse power for the 3rd winding motor.

Good luck


----------

